# 2021 BMW M2 CS Review



## MattBrandCars (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey everyone, I recently spent the week with the new M2 CS and I thought you guys’ as owner’s/enthusiasts would appreciate it most.


Let me just say, I’m so fu*king jealous of you if you’ve got one of these - you definitely made the right choice!








Cheers and see you around this forum! Hopefully I’ll be an owner myself one day haha!


----------



## Earthbound (May 18, 2021)

How’d you spend a week with one? Share some details!


----------



## Earthbound (May 18, 2021)

Didn’t see the video! My bad. 🤪


----------

